
Show HN: Crowdfund clean energy - asenju
https://jumpstartenergy.co/
======
asenju
Hi everyone!

We're thrilled to announce the launch of Jumpstart, a crowdfunding platform
for clean energy.

The IPCC came out with a report earlier this month that said that the world
has to increase investments into clean energy tenfold to mitigate the worst
impacts of climate change. A lot of people are really worried and want to know
what they can do to help.

We've come up with a solution. Jumpstart is a crowdfunding platform that
enables anyone to fund clean energy projects anywhere in the world. We connect
loans to thoroughly-vetted projects that have the greatest possible impact and
the highest marginal value. We launched today with high-impact solar projects
in Montana, Canada, and Rwanda with some of the largest solar developers in
the world. Here’s the launch post we just published.
[https://jumpstartenergy.co/blogs/our-
legacy](https://jumpstartenergy.co/blogs/our-legacy)

Take a look at our project page, and fund a clean energy project anywhere in
the world! Join our mailing list to be the first to hear when we post a
project somewhere new! Let us know if you have any feedback.

